# Workshop overhang



## agraves (25 May 2018)

Hi all!

I'm building a new workshop 15m2, with a gable roof constructed of a 2x6 ridge board and 2x4 rafters. I'm attempting to create an overhang at the front of the shop, of 1.5ft. Unfortunately the ridge board doesn't cantilever pass the walls, as I built the shop around 4.8m long timbers. This means I've had to use blocking for the overhang, but now it's dropping a bit, maybe by 1.5cm at the end of the block in relation to the OSB I've got laid on the roof.

My question(s) is, if I put a 2x4 sub-fascia to the front of the blocking, and nail the OSB down, will the OSB be stiff enough to hold it up? A colleague at work suggested extending the ridge board by using a couple of steel bolts epoxied into the ridge board and an extension. That seems a bit overkill?

I'd like to thank everyone who posts on here (especially Mike) for their amazing posts which has got me this far!


----------



## GrahamF (31 May 2018)

Not sure what you mean by "blocking". Should have built a ladder section for the overhang but it can be added to the face with gallows brackets to support it at the bottom ends.


----------

